# PC startet nicht, Mainboard kaputt?



## domimatik (18. Juni 2011)

Habe mir einen neuen PC zusammengestellt und anschließend natürlich in freudiger Erwartung zusammengebaut, leider aber regt sich der PC keinen Mucks.
Nach ein bisschen Recherche bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, das dass Mainboard kaputt sein muss. Habe es zurückgeschickt und bekam anschließend ein neues.
Nach wiederholtem Zusammenbau startet er wieder nicht!?
Wüsste jemand ein weiteres Bauteil das kaputt sein könnte?

Mwine Komponenten:

AMD X6 1055t
MSI 870a-g54
Be Quiet Straight Power E8 450w
MSI R5870 Lightning
Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme


----------



## ZET (18. Juni 2011)

Ist das Front Panel auch richtig angeschlossen?
Startet er nicht oder geht er nicht an?
Wenn er nicht richtig startet probier mal die Ram Speicher nach einander durch.


----------



## ap0k. (18. Juni 2011)

Netzteil ist haeufig auch noch ein Problem. Vllt einfach mal mit einem anderen mal ausprobieren.

Ich haette nur an deiner Stelle vorher ein paar Sachen mal durchprobiert, bevor ich gleich mein ganzen Board zurueckschicke. Allein die RMA Prozesse dauern ja schon immer recht lange.


----------



## YellowCaps (18. Juni 2011)

Tippe auf das NT

Aber es wäre schon gut zu wissen, ob keinen Mucks macht oder nur nit ins Win kommt.


----------



## domimatik (18. Juni 2011)

Macht keinen Mucks, hatte das Netzteil beim ersten mal per Überbrückung gestartet, da hatte es noch funktioniert.
Habe momentan keine Möglichkeit es nochmal zu prüfen, werde es aber Morgen prüfen.


----------



## >ExX< (18. Juni 2011)

Erstmal Verlabelung prüfen.
Auch schonmal nachgeschaut ob vielleicht ein Stromstecker für die CPU nicht angeschlossen ist?

Beim Netzteil am  besten nen paar Lüfter anschließen und dann wie du es schon gemacht hast kurzschließen(grünen Pol mit schwarzen Pol verbinden(Büroklammer)).
Und dann Spannung und Stromstärke durchmessen.
Edit: Ich hab genau das gleiche Board, und es war auch schon defekt


----------



## domimatik (18. Juni 2011)

Gibt soweit ich weiß nur den 8pin für die CPU und den 24pin fürs Mainboard. Hab genügend PC's zusammengebaut um die nicht zu vergessen.

Wie hat sich der Defekt bei dir denn
bemerkbar gemacht?


----------



## >ExX< (18. Juni 2011)

Also bei mir gabs bei Spielen und Benchmarks immer Freezes und Bluescreens, manchmal auch einfach nur back to Desktop.
Also immer wenn er ausgelastet wurde, unter Windows beim surfen usw nie.

Durch mehrmaliges einzelnes auslasten konnte ich die RAM´s ausfindig machen, die den Fehler ausgelöst hatten.
Nach wochen langem warten hab die G Skill Ripjaws gekauft, eingebaut, Lüfter laufen kurz an und alles geht sofort aus.
Erstmal natürlich Netzteil vermutet.
Spannungen und Stromstärke durchgemessen, alles war ok.
Grafikkarte konnte den Fehler auch nicht hervorrufen da ich eine andere getestet habe, also konnte es nur noch RAM, CPU oder Mainboard sein..................oder das Frontpanel.
Frontpanel hatte ich dann auch kontrolliert, war kein Fehler zu sehen.
(Mit der Zeit hab ich dann bemerkt dass nichtmal mehr die Lüfter andrehten bzw. anfingen zu leuchten).
Dann wieder mehr dem NT zugewandt, nochmal durchgemessen, alles ok.
RAM´s einzelnt in allen Bänken durchgetestet, hat alles nicht gebracht, und die wahrscheinlichkeit dass beide Riegel kaputt sind ist halt nicht sooo hoch, außer bei den OCZ die vorher drin waren^^
Dann blieb  nur noch CPU und Mainboard über, durch Hilfe dieses Forum´s erfahren dass es zu 99% der Fälle das Mainboard ist, und das war es auch.

Wenn du willst kann ich dir den Thread noch heraussuchen zum lesen


----------



## domimatik (18. Juni 2011)

Wär super, würd mich ziemlich wurmen wenn ich schon wieder mein Mainboard zurückschicken muss aber lässt sich wahrscheinlich nicht vermeiden.
Werd aber davor trotz allem nocheinmal alles durchchecken, es kann doch nicht sein das zwei mal der gleiche Fehler auftritt. -.-


----------



## >ExX< (18. Juni 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...xisprobleme/129040-pc-faehrt-nich-hoch-5.html
hab auch schon irgendwo gelesen dass das Board öfters defekt sein soll, aber wenn es läuft, dann läuft es gut


----------



## domimatik (18. Juni 2011)

Gibt es denn beim 870a-G54 auch so ne Art "Standby-Leuchte"?
Damit man sehen kann ob das MB Saft hat?


----------



## roga01 (18. Juni 2011)

ich hatte mal das Problem bei nem HTPC mit nem Thermalright Kühler, dass ich die Befestigungsschrauben des Kühlers zu fest angezogen hatte. Habe sie anschliessend ein wenig gelöst, also nicht dass der Kühler wackelt  und dann ging er plötzlich an  Hatte am Anfang auch an das Mainboard gedacht und auch umgetauscht.


----------



## domimatik (19. Juni 2011)

Das wär ja mal interessant wenn das klappen würde, waren es denn bei dir die gleichen "Symptome"?
Dh. das der PC gar nichts macht?


----------



## dgcss (19. Juni 2011)

Du kannst durch einfache Tricks testen obs am Netzteil liegt. Zu 90 % fiepst das Netzteil bei einem Defekt (ziemlich hoher ton) .
Versuch mal ein Kaltstart (ohne Ram und ohne Graka) . Zum kaltstart gehört ebenfalls den Netzstecker abzuziehen den PC zu entladen (mehrfach drücken des Power knopfes) . Danach lässt du ihn 30 min lang stehen (Ohne Bios Batterie) steck alles wieder dran bis auf Speicher und graka.

2 Fragen
1- Laufen die lüfter kurz an? 1mm bewegung oder so
2- fiepst das netzteil ?

Ich schotte mich von den anderen meinungen ab und würde drauf wetten das das NT einen weg hat


----------



## domimatik (19. Juni 2011)

1. Nein, alles tot
2. Wenn dann wars zu leise


----------



## roga01 (19. Juni 2011)

Bei mir gieng er auch gar nicht an.


----------



## >ExX< (19. Juni 2011)

Also an Kontrolleuchten fallen mir am Pc grad nur 2 blaue Leuchten über dem CPU Kühler auf, eine davon blinkt unregelmäßig aber schnell, die andere leuchtet(Pc ist an).
Im Standby leuchtet nichts.

Hast du mal das Netzteil kurzgeschlossen mit angeschlossenen Lüftern?
Und Spannungen durchgemessen?


----------



## domimatik (19. Juni 2011)

Hatte ich, liefen alle an, auch Festplatten, Spannungen habe ich nicht gemessen.
Warum verbauen die eigentlich keine Standby Lampen mehr?
Die sind praktisch 

Edit: Jetzt nochmal überprüft, Netzteil geht an.


----------



## domimatik (19. Juni 2011)

Seltsamerweise ist das Board gerade eben angelaufen.
Dabei hatte ich den zusätzlichen 4pin vom 24pin (20pin) Stecker abgezogen, drücke auf den Taster und tadaa...
Hab ihn wieder ausgemacht, stecke den 4pin wieder rein, läuft nicht.
Dann, nehm ich in wieder raus und er tut nichts???

Edit, nach ca. 2 minütigem Ausstecken funktioniert es wieder mit einem 20pin?


----------



## domimatik (19. Juni 2011)

Jetzt funktioniert alles, nur wenn ich die Grafikkarte anschließe (MSI R5870 Lightning), kommt beim Anschalten nur ein leichtes Zucken der Lüfter der Graka.
Ansonsten passiert nichts? 
Verbraucht die Karte beim Anlaufen zuviel Strom für mein 450w BeQuiet?
Angeschlossen mit 1*8pin und 1*6pin auf 8pin (mit Adapter)
Kann das auch an den fehlenden 4 pin am ATX-Stecker liegen?`


----------



## biohaufen (19. Juni 2011)

Dann liegt es am Netzteil oder der Grafikkarte!

Wenn der Lüfter an der Graka nur zuckt,dann überprüfe deine Arbeitsspeicher Platzierung, hatte ich schon!


----------



## domimatik (19. Juni 2011)

Ohne Grafikkarte läuft ja alles an!?
 Glaube deswegen nicht das es am RAM liegt.
Wie sollte man den denn "platzieren"?


----------



## ebs24 (12. Dezember 2015)

Hast Du damals eine Lösung gefunden, domimatik?

Oder hat jemand anderes noch irgendeine Idee?


Ich stehe nämlich gerade vor dem selben Problem und verzweifel bald.
Der alte PC ging über Nacht in den Standby und wollte sich nicht mehr aufwecken lassen, sodass ich ihn schließlich per Netzschalter abschalten musste. Als er danach nicht mehr booten wollte (Strom war da, Lüfter & HDDs laufen an, aber kein Piepen, Lüfterregelung greift nicht und keine Möglichkeit ins BIOS zu kommen), kamen eben eine Runderneuerung: neues Mainboard, neue CPU, neuer RAM (Grafikkarte war noch recht neu, Netzteil wollte ich weiternutzen, da der Stromverbrauch ggü. der alten CPU eh sinken würde).

Nachdem ich alles eingebaut hatte *machte der PC aber kein Mucks*. 
Also Festplatten, Graka und RAM wieder raus und nochmal versuchen; BIOS Reset und nochmal probieren; Frontpanel-Anschlüsse prüfen und nochmal versuchen; Frontpanel-Anschlüsse abziehen und per Büroklammer probieren ... aber nichts half etwas.

Das *Netzteil kann ich aber manuell starten per Büroklammer*, die angeschlossenen HDDs laufen auch an.
Und wie ich per BIOS-Reset-Jumper herausgefunden habe, *steht das Mainboard auch unter Strom*. Denn die Info-LED, die mich auf den gesetzten Jumper hinweist, leuchtet, wenn ich dass Netzteil anschalte und der Jumper dabei gesetzt ist.
Wenn ich - ganz brutal - das NT manuell starte während ich den 8-Pin CPU-Stecker + den 4-Pin Teil des 24-Pin Mainboard-Steckers am Mainboard lasse, dann leuchtet die Error-LED des Mobos für die CPU. Aber das ist so weit außerhalb der Spezifikation, dass ich daraus nicht mehr schließen will, als dass das Mainboard Strom hat.

*Nach einem Austausch des Mainboards* durch den Händler ist exakt die *selbe Symptomatik* zu beobachten.
Die CPU hatte ich auch eingesendet. Sie haben sie wohl auf Kulanz selbst durchgetestet und keine Fehler gefunden.
Es kann doch kaum auch dieses Mainboard kaputt sein?

_alte Konfiguration:_
Asus P5N-E SLI
Intel C2Q Q6600 (B3 Stepping)
2x 1GB DDR2-800 + 2x 2GB DDR2-800 Kingston HyperX

_neue Konfiguration:_
MSI Z170A PC Mate
Intel Core i5-6500
2x 4GB DDR4-3000 Corsair Vengeance LPX

_in beiden Konfigurationen:_
Enermax Liberty ELT500AWT (500W, 22A je 12V-Schiene, 32A combined 12V)
MSI 760GTX 4GB


----------



## BugFloh (30. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir ist es ab Weihnachten 2015 mit dem MS - 6758 VER.1.0 (MSI 875P NEO) auch genau so mit dem 4poligen Molex JPWR1! = Das Fest war gelaufen ...

Was hab ich zunächst mal gemacht?
1) Ich habe alle ElKos optisch geprüft, da fällt mir nichts auf, die sehen wie neu aus.
2) CPU P4, 2,2 GHz, 512, 400, 1,5V ausgebaut und nur optisch geprüft, alles i.O.
3) Alle Kontakte des 12V Molex und der CPU, sowie dem RAM fusselfrei mit 99,9% Alkohol gereinigt. Sockel wurde mit Pressluft leicht ausgeblasen.
4) Die ElKo's habe ich nur mit Ohmmeter gemessen und keinen Kurzschluss oder Unterbrechung festgestellt. Sie tun was sie sollen.
5) Die ElKo-Kapazitäten habe ich noch nicht direkt gemessen, da mir das geeignete Messgerät fehlt, ist aber auch schon bestellt.
6) Habe 3 moderne Netzteile (450W, 750W, 850W) probiert, das Problem bleibt, alle gehen in den Schutzmodus wenn der 12V Molex angesteckt wurde.
7) Der Kühler auf dem Chipsatz und auf der CPU "fönt wie Sau", wenn ich 12V wieder am MoBo abziehe.

Ich weis nicht ob es im Zeitalter von SSD Sinn macht, eine günstige CPU "auf gut Glück" gebraucht zu kaufen? Aber es sollte echt ein "affengeiler Linux-PC" werden, weil Windows nervt eh nur noch. Ich denke mal, Win10 geht eh nicht auf dem MoBo? Win7 lief halbwegs gut darauf!

Hat jemand noch eine Idee, wie das Problem überhaupt zu stande kommt und eine Ahnung wie man es beseitigen kann?
Ich hoffe nicht das der Chipsatz ab geraucht ist. Der war immer schon sehr heiß!

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und hoffe das noch jemand eine Idee hat, die man prüfen könnte.


----------



## Skaugen (31. Dezember 2015)

ebs24 schrieb:


> Hast Du damals eine Lösung gefunden, domimatik?
> 
> Oder hat jemand anderes noch irgendeine Idee?
> 
> ...




Netzteil evtl. kaputt sodas die Spannung unter Last abfällt? Hast du ein anderes zum testen da?


----------

